

Ask HN: What is the future of Smart Glasses? - nepsilon

For devices like Google Glass and similar.
======
andrewhillman
I believe they will fade away or evolved into more of a VR device (gaming). I
have glasses but they are not something I enjoy wearing. I buy glasses that
are aesthetically pleasing and I cannot imagine a tech company being able to
design something that is somewhat fashionable. I personally feel some things
should be unconnected, every day glasses being one of them. I love tech, but
my smartphone is all I really need connected. However, if x-ray vision comes
to glasses, I'd buy a pair. :)

------
Joona
They won't probably be glasses, but rather some sort of implant to your eye.
That's pretty far off though, and I would like to get something like Google
Glass, just higher resolution (and battery capacity).

~~~
gt565k
I think as nanotechnology gets better over the next decade and we start seeing
fabs that can push out architectures at under 7nm, a lot of implant and
contact lenses will finally have a chance to shine. The constraint right now
is providing power to small devices on the molercular level as as well as
having enough processing power to do things. If you can get a contact lense
that is powered through the light in the room or thermal energy from the body,
combined with a sub 7nm chip, we'll definitely start seeing some amazing
gadgets.

